# Need advice on deal?



## Lkheat11 (May 8, 2012)

Is $1099.00 a good deal for this bike (new)?
http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/Z-Series/Z6.aspx

Thanks new to this and need help. Is this a good bike?


----------



## Lkheat11 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks TLG. I like the bike just concerned about not it being a 9 speed and not having a 105. I just don't want it to be outdated in a few years but also can't really go above this price range. Decisions...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lkheat11 said:


> Is $1099.00 a good deal for this bike (new)?


MSRP is $1599. So $1099 sounds like a good deal don't you think?

It's hard to get a bike with carbon frame for $1099. In doing so, you sacrifice a little bit in the drivetrain. The bike comes with a Tiagra drive train which is close to the bottom of the ladder. Not that there's anything wrong with it. Most people would be hard pressed to tell the differences between Tiagra, 105, & Ultegra.



> Is this a good bike?


All bikes are good bikes. The question is... Is it a good bike for you?
Does it fit?
Is in comfortable?
Does it suit your cycling needs/wants?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lkheat11 said:


> Thanks TLG. I like the bike just concerned about not it being a 9 speed and not having a 105. I just don't want it to be outdated in a few years but also can't really go above this price range. Decisions...


I wouldn't give that a second thought. 9 speed components will be available longer than you'll own the bike. Tiagra's a great group - many race it. And the difference between 9 and 10 speed is one cog/ one tooth difference at the rear. 

As an example:
11,12,13,*14*,15,17,19,21,23,25 (10 speed)

11,12,13,15,17,19,21,23,25 (9 speed)

Do you really think you'll even notice missing the 14T cog? I doubt it. And if you did, you could always tailor gearing to better suite your fitness/ terrain. You might do the same opting for 10 speed. 

Besides, if at some point in the future you wanted to upgrade to 10 speed, you'd only need shifters, a cassette and chain, but my money says you'll be looking at a wheelset upgrade first.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I wouldn't give that a second thought. 9 speed components will be available longer than you'll own the bike.


Heck yea!
I'm still running 8sp on my mountain bike which is about 10yrs old. I see no reason to upgrade. I can still find components no problem. 



Lkheat11 said:


> Thanks TLG. I like the bike just concerned about not it being a 9 speed and not having a 105.


I challange you to ride two identical bikes, one with Tiagra and one with 105, then tell me you notice a difference.


----------



## Lkheat11 (May 8, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Appreciate the help from everyone. I am going to purchase the bike!


----------



## seanjhb (Aug 10, 2012)

2012 F3 - New at $3250
Seems like a good deal but concerned the 2012 bike will prompt buyers remorse
Any thoughts please?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanjhb said:


> 2012 F3 - New at $3250
> Seems like a good deal but concerned the 2012 bike will prompt buyers remorse
> Any thoughts please?


You're not giving us a lot of info to work with here. Your intended uses/ goals? Cycling experiences? Fitness/ flexibility?

Have you been sized/ fitted and test ridden the bike? Is it new (with warranty)?


----------



## seanjhb (Aug 10, 2012)

Brand New - Fitted and with all standard warranties
Very familiar with the bike, always wanted one, now may be the time
Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanjhb said:


> Brand New - Fitted and with all standard warranties
> Very familiar with the bike, always wanted one, now may be the time
> Thanks


Based on the above and given that the bike is discounted ~$1k, I'm not seeing a lot of room for buyers remorse. 

If it's because the 2013's will be out soon, I wouldn't fret over it. Odds are they won't be $1k better.


----------

